# FAO site admins: 30+ JS phishing scripts - ad spam again?



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Bit of an odd one - my antivirus (Bitdefender) has just popped up saying its blocked 33 attempts to download various versions of a phishing script when I visited the site just now.

My guess is it's the advert script trying to pull other scripts in, which in turn are pulling more scripts in, but I haven't done a full debug of the call/response to check (it's late  ).

Screenshots attached - please shout if I can help further.

Al


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there,

This could be related to the pop-ups advertisements that are happening on the forum.
Have you or any users encountered any Amazon gift card pop-ups lately on this forum?

Ed


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No Amazon pop ups or strange scripts for me.
Hoggy.


----------

